# Hypoglycemia and labor



## IndyJean (Jul 1, 2008)

I haven't been able to find much on hypoglycemia and labor that isn't related to pain medications.

I have been managing hypoglycemia with careful eating habits for years. As I get fartehr along in pregnancy I find it gets increasingly harder to manage, I am nervous about having problems during labor. My hospital's policy is no food or drink during labor. I am nervous that since I can't control intake with the IV, that it won't be sufficient to control my blood sugar swings. My doctor is willing to support my decision to not use the IV an self regulate my intake, but she keeps insisting that I am just going to throw up anything I eat (and she thinks the nurses will give me an IV anyways).

Anyone dealt with this during labor that can offer advice or some references on how to handle it?


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

I would bring in honey sticks... I am hypoglycemic as well and that is what I'm doing. They are small enough to hide if you have to. It's not really ideal since they don't have protein, but you may be able to keep your sugar up with them long enough to have the baby. Either that or maybe hard candies? I would also eat a protein bar or something before you get to the hospital and just go in when you absolutely have to so you have less time to be without food and drink.


----------



## AnnJayTwins (Dec 10, 2007)

i also manage hypolycemia through diet, and wondered what would happen during labor. since my twins came early i didn't have much time to plan ahead or think about it. so i had the iv in the hospital and it worked out fine - that and probably all the hormones coursing through my body. oh - and my L&D lasted 24 hours.

as a laugh - you know those blood sugar tests you take during pg? my sugar was low both times! and i had developed an incredible sweet tooth - craving soda (usually i drink water), etc.

hope it works out for you!


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Honey sticks or that agave honey. How about sipping apple juice or some other natural juice during labor, frozen if possible.. Yes, you will probably throw up, but your blood sugar condition needs attention. You need the energy. It will affect your baby.

Or cheese cubes for protein?

Just thinking. I am sorry you are enduring this.


----------



## Hokulele (Mar 2, 2005)

Our hospital also has that policy of nothing to eat or drink in labor. The only thing they'd let me have was ice chips. The doula, though, was totally supportive of my need to keep something in my stomach. She suggested that DH just have open a bottle of Recharge (similar to Gatorade) that *he* was drinking. And then when there weren't any nurses in the room, I'd drink it too.


----------



## IndyJean (Jul 1, 2008)

The honey sounds like a great idea, I'll have to start looking for those sticks.

I was thinking about bringing in juice but I think that might get confiscated, although we can try to convince them that its for DH.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnnJayTwins* 
as a laugh - you know those blood sugar tests you take during pg? my sugar was low both times! and i had developed an incredible sweet tooth - craving soda (usually i drink water), etc.

Haha, I'm the exact same way. My Dr. is super paranoid about me developing GD (I've been tested twice already at 25 weeks) but I can tell I'm always on the low end of the spectrum.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

In regards to the GD - I was scared I'd develop it too, but my OB said it's not that common for hypoglycemics to develop GD - I passed my glucose test way low even after having breakfast 2 hours before (there was NO way in hell I was doing the drink on an empty stomach, so I told them I would eat breakfast, wait an hour, drink the sugar and then they could test after an hour - I was still on the low end of the spectrum!).

I REALLY like that DH's drink idea... clever clever!

Oh, and I found honey sticks at Market of Choice but you can probably find them at Whole Foods or Goodings or a gourmet type supermarket.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm hypoglycemic too, and I say take food you can hide. I did throw up, but I plan on gatorade this time to help with that.

I agree with PP's this is serious and needs management. I had a hard time with carb cravings during my first pregnancy. I expected it this time.

My GT with DS was 95 after 1 hour, and I'd eaten eggs and sausage two hours beforehand!

I'm doing the meal test this time.


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

My blood sugar was running on the low side during my last pregnancy and I was nervous about labor as well. The hosp said I couldn't eat anything, but I was allowed to drink juice or water. My MW actually (against the "rules") encouraged me to bring bananas, cheese sticks and some whole wheat crackers. I snacked and did not throw up. One HUGE piece of advice that I will give.....as soon as you deliver make sure someone has a GOOD meal for you. Eggs, meat, something really rich in protien. I was asking and asking for real food after ds was born and no one got me any and finally (3 hrs later in my regular room) I started shaking and having palpitations and basically had a panic attack (probably from low blood sugar) and dh was able to scavange some sort of turkey sandwich for me.


----------

